# Leg Length Question



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

This is only a guess,.. I wouldn't think you would want the rear leg shorter. I would tend to think that would have you favoring riding in the "backseat!" In fact, if you are having trouble keeping your weight centered or forward when you're riding? You might get an advantage from setting the rear leg longer to force that forward position more.. 

Unless riding in deep pow, then I would think you would have a distinct advantage with your weight shifted towards the rear foot.

Again this was just a guess. There could be some other stance vs weight distribution dynamics I am unaware of that might negate those perceived benefits or drawbacks. 

Is this something that could be changed with any relative ease or, once the adjustment is made is this more of a permanent/semi permanent adjustment?


----------



## stillz (Jan 5, 2010)

Interesting question, E. I would think that if your back leg is shorter, your weight would tend to be shifted slightly toward the back of the board, giving your neutral position easier float in powder and strong turn completion, but would require a more exaggerated shift forward to make your turn initiations crisp and precise, especially in steeps and bumps. If desired, you could compensate for this effect by moving your bindings slightly forward. A longer back leg would be just the opposite: Really nimble front foot steering, but requiring a slightly more exaggerated shift aft to lock in aggressive turns.

That said, this seems like a decision that carries implications much broader than snowboarding. Unless this setup is 100% snowboard specific, I don't think I'd make my decision based solely on how it would affect my snowboarding. Personally, I like riding low, so I'd probably opt for a shorter leg in the back. Regardless of which way you go, I think you'll be able to adjust your setup and adapt your riding to match your goals. Good luck!


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> This is only a guess,.. I wouldn't think you would want the rear leg shorter. I would tend to think that would have you favoring riding in the "backseat!" In fact, if you are having trouble keeping your weight centered or forward when you're riding? You might get an advantage from setting the rear leg longer to force that forward position more..
> 
> Unless riding in deep pow, then I would think you would have a distinct advantage with your weight shifted towards the rear foot.
> 
> ...


These were my exact thoughts. I have been riding with the back leg longer. It is something I can adjust fairly easily and plan to fool around with once I have advanced more. For now I want to change as few variables as possible so I can get technique down. With that said, I don't want to fight a bad setup. :hairy:

E


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

stillz said:


> Interesting question, E. I would think that if your back leg is shorter, your weight would tend to be shifted slightly toward the back of the board, giving your neutral position easier float in powder and strong turn completion, but would require a more exaggerated shift forward to make your turn initiations crisp and precise, especially in steeps and bumps. If desired, you could compensate for this effect by moving your bindings slightly forward. A longer back leg would be just the opposite: Really nimble front foot steering, but requiring a slightly more exaggerated shift aft to lock in aggressive turns.
> 
> *That said, this seems like a decision that carries implications much broader than snowboarding. Unless this setup is 100% snowboard specific, I don't think I'd make my decision based solely on how it would affect my snowboarding.* Personally, I like riding low, so I'd probably opt for a shorter leg in the back. Regardless of which way you go, I think you'll be able to adjust your setup and adapt your riding to match your goals. Good luck!


The leg is snowboard specific. I am lucky enough to have a prosthetist who was super excited to have me snowboarding and made me a leg for it. 

I need to think about your response. I am mostly on hard pack so that might make a difference. 

E


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

essie52 said:


> These were my exact thoughts. I have been riding with the back leg longer. It is something I can adjust fairly easily and plan to fool around with once I have advanced more. *For now I want to change as few variables as possible so I can get technique down. With that said, I don't want to fight a bad setup.* :hairy:
> 
> E


That is an excellent plan. Early on, first season, I had so little experience that any change I made to my set up,.. I couldn't tell if it was a good change or not. Unless it made things horribly worse, It did little good to make too many changes. 

That being said,.. It doesn't hurt sometimes to know where those extremes are that negatively effect the performance. I found when starting out, you can't always be sure that what your doing is working until you feel how bloody awful some change in settings feels. Then you can change it back, and relax about making any big changes for awhile. At least unless you have a specific reason for trying them out.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

essie52 said:


> The leg is snowboard specific. I am lucky enough to have a prosthetist who was super excited to have me snowboarding and made me a leg for it.


Hmm... do you by chance know a seasoned rider who could join one of your meetings with your prostheist to show him how one typically stands, behaves, moves while riding? This may help your prostheist to get a better idea of the biomechanics


----------



## stillz (Jan 5, 2010)

My recommendation for a shorter back leg was what I, as an advanced rider, would do based on my experience, riding style, and type of snow. If you're still just learning and are mostly on hard pack I would have the back leg longer. Sorry for the flip-flop. I think you're taking the right approach. Once you get your turns pretty consistent, play around with the stance and leg length and see what you prefer. Most beginners have trouble weighting the front foot enough to steer effectively. I'd be interested in hearing about how your progress goes.


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

neni said:


> Hmm... do you by chance know a seasoned rider who could join one of your meetings with your prostheist to show him how one typically stands, behaves, moves while riding? This may help your prostheist to get a better idea of the biomechanics


I wish! I am a "complicated fit" (whatever that means) so I end up flying to see a prosthetist who has the skills needed to fit me. I could Skype with him I suppose..... hmmm, need to think about this....

E


----------



## CMCM (Dec 29, 2013)

well... my back leg (left) is shorter by a bit more than an inch. also I ride goofy.
when I try to ride standard with the left (short) leg in front, I feel unstable and feel that I have to bend my back (longer) leg more.
Also the back leg is not straight, it angles out just above the knee- there is no radial twist in the leg or foot.
I am getting better at riding standard, but I have always felt more comfortable with the shorter leg on the higher side of the mountain.
IMO I would put the shorter leg in the back. But before that I would try it out a few times in as many possibilities that you have- forget what others say and use the configuration that gets you down the hill without anything broken.
One thing for you is that you have options that you can make the prosthetic longer or shorter, so it's best to try everything.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i too would think you would want your amputated leg to be longer rather than shorter. but 1 or 2 cm shouldn't make too much of a difference. at least i wouldn't think so.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Where is the location of the amputation? Is it above or below the knee?

Wouldn't that make a difference as far as leverage or strength?


----------

